# Hi to all



## Williamgon (May 3, 2019)

Hello everyone, I'm newbie, let's talk about something. For example about space?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Since we don't have an Ask an Astronaut section, I moved this to Ask a Cop.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

I think there might be a few stormtroopers around here. Maybe a Star Fleet security officer can answer your questions?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Put on a RED SHIRT, DIE. It's that simple. I've seen all the original Star Treks and always feel bad for the guys in RED SHIRTS (security officers) who go down to the planet with Jim and Bones. They NEVER make it. Then Dr. McCoy gets to speak his all too famous and frequent line, "Spock is a doo doo head."

No, wait, sorry, "He's DEAD, Jim." Wouldn't it have been great to just once hear him say, "He's NOT Dead, Jim, but he's REALLY fucked up."


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Kid must be a space cadet.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Space . . . . . the final frontier


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Someone in a powerful position recently once said the moon was a part of Mars, so that’s something


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

pahapoika said:


> Space . . . . . the final frontier


In porn, it's "Space, the final Frontal"


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Kilvinsky said:


> In porn, it's "Space, the final Frontal"


Back when porn was fun 

My favorite was Bimbo Bowlers from Buffalo


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

pahapoika said:


> Back when porn was fun
> 
> My favorite was Bimbo Bowlers from Buffalo


Every once in a while I end up scrolling through the guid to the last premium channels which are followed by the porn channels. Some of those titles are ummm....... well interesting.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

HistoryHound said:


> Every once in a while I end up scrolling through the guid to the last premium channels which are followed by the porn channels. Some of those titles are ummm....... well interesting.


Rambone
Star Whores
Hairy Twatter and the Sorcerer's Bone
Lawrence of a Labia
Raiders of the Lost Ass


----------

